
Saudi Money Fuels the Tech Industry. It’s Time to Ask Why - frgtpsswrdlame
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/06/technology/unsavory-sources-money-fueling-tech.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
frgtpsswrdlame
Paywall bypass: [https://outline.com/bYxycH](https://outline.com/bYxycH)

